# Funny reviews for Uber that are not recommended



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Reviews for Uber that are not recommended

https://www.yelp.com/not_recommended_reviews/uber-san-francisco

https://www.yelp.com/biz/uber-san-f...opup&utm_medium=copy_link&utm_source=(direct)


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

They can always drive their own cars, if they are not happy.

Oh wait, they either don't have a car or too lazy to drive it. That is the problem!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

How do you report that third one as being assault and battery? The poster admitted to attacking her driver because he didn’t have gum.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Did uber put a gun on their head to use the service? It was Their decision to use Uber. I recommend them either stop using Uber, or stfu if they decide to use it.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

What I don't get is how people who complain so much or claim to have had horrendous experiences with rideshares, or any service for that matter, continue to use them. It's not a mandated service or public transportation, so why continue patronizing a service you hate? 

When I don't like a product or service, I stop using it unless I have no choice. I guess these people have no choice, and in that case, oh well. Beggars can't be choosers. 

Complain on, then call an Uber when you're done (way to let them have it, pissed off pax - continue spending your money on them! Because we all know your low ratings and complaints have vastly improved your rideshare experiences).


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"This review has been removed for violating our Terms of Service "

I see a pattern.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The scheduled ride threads are the best. There is no such thing as a scheduled ride. You are at the mercy of how many drivers are available as much as the guy who decides to request a ride on a whim. This "feature" should be discontinued. They give pax a false sense of security. Many of these rides are "scheduled" because they are extremely important such as airport runs etc.


----------

